# mod_webapp mod_rewrite problem

## xanthapus

one of my sites has stopped working since upgrading apache in response to "security vulnerability in apache

DATE            : Wed Jun 19 18:55:49 UTC 2002"

the site uses mod_webapp and mod_rewrite directives and since doing the   emerge i've started getting 

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access {given file} on this server.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.26 Server at filmscouts.co.nz Port 80

the Vhosts.conf file contains the following

<VirtualHost 210.54.139.226>                                                    

        ServerName filmscouts.co.nz                                             

        ServerAlias filmscouts.co.nz *.filmscouts.co.nz                         

        DocumentRoot /home/filmsco/htdocs                                       

        User filmsco                                                            

        Group users                                                             

        <Directory /home/filmsco/htdocs>                                        

                Options All                                                     

                allow from all                                                  

        </Directory>                                                            

        #TransferLog /home/filmsco/logs/access.log                              

        WebAppConnection filmsco warp 192.168.2.253:8100                        

        WebAppDeploy examples filmsco /                                         

        RewriteEngine on                                                        

        RewriteRule /film_location_database.html /locations.jsp?rewrite=true [PT]

        RewriteRule /film_locations/([\%-\.0-z]+)/(.*) /locations.jsp?type=catagory&query=$1&limit=$2&rewrite=true

        RewriteRule /film_location/(.*) /location.jsp?rewrite=true&imageid=$1 [PT]

</VirtualHost>

if i comment out all the mod_rewrite bits it all starts working again and mod_rewrite does not cause any problems on other sites that do not use mod_webapp

does anyone have any idea what might be causing this frustrating problem?

----------

